# How do you rig for catfish



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The reason I ask is I keep breaking off. I only fish with 10# test line. I use a slip weight with a #4 or #6 treble hook. Do I need a leader and if so what # line. How do you rig up?

Thanks


----------



## Fishin'Bug (May 5, 2009)

Nitro - 10# test is a bit light in my opinion, I won't use any less than 20# for catfish. I typically use a Carolina Rig, so yes, I will use a leader. I'll use a slip weight, about 1/2 oz depending on the body of water and current, a small bead then tie the line off to a swivel. I find the bead to be helpful in preventing damage to the line or knot at the swivel. Then I'll use a leader to tie on the hook. Still get snagged every now and then, but usually don't loose all the tackle with this type of rig. Hope this helps.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, I was thinking about the 20# leader but wasn't sure.


----------



## Dale H. (May 4, 2009)

when I fish at Gibbons Creek I use 50 lbs test power pro line with a 1/2 to a 1 oz. egg weight with a swivel and a 20 lbs test leader tied to a #6 treble hook when I use punch bait.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Depends on where you fish and how you fish.
I use 65# power pro followed with 30# leader, saves lots of hooks when fishing heavy timber.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try sliding on your slip weight , then barely crimp a small splishot below it, when the weight hangs the split shot will slide down to the hook or pop off


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm same as Obie..40-65 pd braid with 25 pd test leader. Only thing we ever loose is the hook. corks or carolina rigged. 
We fish # 6 or 4's...they'll catch about any fish


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

If you keep breaking off you need to consider what your fishing in. Are you breaking off fighing fish? If so go, I fish catfish with 17lb test carolina rigged. I use medium action rods and adjust your drag I don't breakoff unless Iam hung up. if hangin gup is your problem andyou want to fish that area us a slip cork to keep it off the bottom. Fish it about 2 foot of the bottom and you will tear em' up.


----------



## bobby n (Jul 31, 2007)

rule of thumb main line is always heaver than your leader. this way you lose a hook most of the time instead of the entire rig


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I should have said that I am breaking off fish. Even small 3-5# fish are breaking. I am using my bass tackle, If I go up to say 30# line with a 20# leader I should be fine or at least better. I am spending a small fortune on hooks and weights. I really wouldn't care if I was breahing off on trees, limbs, bottom and stuff like that but fish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Breaking off 3lb fish on 10# line is probably due to a bad knot at the hook, what kind do you tie? a leader is a good idea and so is a little heavier line. I stick with as light a line as I can, I even catch catfish over 20# with 12# or 15#, but that is when i know there is nothing for them to hang me up on.
I use a uni knot for almost everything, at least a 90% knot.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I tie the palomar knot on everthing. I think it is when they are hooked deep the teeth will cut the line.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think your right about the teeth, cats get a good pad of them developed after a couple of pounds. Leader, and a smooth drag.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

I've gone to tying a 3/4 oz weight on bottom and then a 4" drop loop up a foot or so with a 4/0 circle hook. I don't get hung up near as much since going to this and fishing a tight line keeps the bait off the bottom in the mud. It seems to work for me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I fish that same drop leader rig with a cast net sinker on bottom. I have heard it referred to a Texas T rig. I use it almost exclusively, with the exception of a Carolina type rig for drifting, and it holds well, does not hang much with a circle.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

SS said right strong knot and smooth drag. I very rarely break off a fish. Do not horse him and let him wear himself out. I catch bull reds on this catfish tackle 17lb test and medium rod. Also every time I think of it I run my hand down the last bit of my line feeling for nicks and other stuff. It is not hard to turn 10lb test into 2lb test really quickly.


----------



## Fishin'Bug (May 5, 2009)

Stepping up from the 10# test will be a big help right off the bat. Also if you are Carolina rigging, try a bead or split shot between your weight and the leader/swivel. This has helped me to keep the knot from getting tore up.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Unless I am fishing under 1097 bridge, which is rare, I fish with a single hook and no weight. This is with shrimp fishing line/pole. I am sure it would be different with a punch bait or dough bait. I may occasionally add a split shot if it is very windy but no more. For me, multiple tests have proven to catch more fish with no weight, especially when they are not aggressive. It may not be as much of an issue this time of year but I still have more hookups when compared to the person next to me with a weight. Just my own humble thoughts.

As for line, I haven't had the need for anything more than 10lb unless I am in a heavy brush area. Even then I can usually get by with 10lb test line by fishing with the gold aberdeen hook and being able to straighten out the hook. Lighter line means more hits and less drops by fish to me. Once again tested by fishing poles side by side, hands down more productive. I always use a net to prevent breaking when getting fish in the boat. 

Caught cats to 25 or so pounds on 10lb test. Best catch was a 45 on 6lb.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

freelining with chicken liver is my method, 25lb green mono helps you see the line moving, plus you can horse them out of the brush. losing the weight made all the difference. i rarely fish over 8 ft deep , usually 2 to 4 ft, on a muddy bank or in moderate current.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

*My catfish rig*

I fish almost always with shad, whole or cut, or maybe with earthworms or beef kidneys. If I'm casting, either from the shore, a boat, or a dock, this is the setup I use. I like the bigger # leader to have something to grab when boating bigger fish, and they really don't seem to mind the bigger # test when they're biting. If I were fishing vertical, I would just tie a 3/8 oz bass sinker then a kayle hook or sickle hook to the tag end.


----------



## mudcat hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm sorta with fishin soldier...i've gone to 20+ lb spooled with 17lb leader, carolina rigged with 1oz weight. I have switched to circle hooks and love em. I use stiff rods now and let the fish hook themselves, havin much better odds of getting them in the boat with rods sittin in rod holders. Used to striper/hybrid fish and they were picky on what size leader you used (smaller the better), they didnt like big, catfish dont seem to care as much.


----------



## mudcat hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

I meant to also say what I dont like about using 30+ weight line...it's hard to break at the sinker when stuck on timber that bends, and i hate breaking/cutting off 25 feet of line.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My .02....*

I like 15# mono.....very rare break off on fish....but will break at the knot if hung up on bottom. Kind of a compromise between hard to see and strength. I use no special leader...just tie weight on bottom of line and a dropper loop 15" above....if you break off...nearly always at a knot and very easy and fast to re rig.

Most times with catfish thick line doesn't matter....but I guarrrennnnteee you, one day the guy with the no see um...12# line will be catching and the guy with the 20# wont be!! LOL Usually my 15# is fine. This usually happens in clear lakes or rivers. AND occasionally the less weight guy will be catching and the guy with 1/2 oz won't. Fish are just funny that way!!hwell:

Later
R3F


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

i dont know what my rig is called but i just tie a 1 or 2 oz weight to the bottom then i make a loop in the line and thats were i put my hook, and i fish all my poles with 8 to 12 test line and i have never broke fighting a fish


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

I always seem to catch them on every kind of line. The only prob I have with heavy line is casting. The more pound test line you have on a reel the harder it is to cast and the less line you have. If you know how to use your drag 10-15# will never do you wrong.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Catfish have never struck me as very line shy. I grew up going for flounder, and they are some picky little buggers; catfish are nothing like that. Obiewan hauls in more fish in less time than anyone around here, and he uses a 30# leader, so I wouldn't be too scared about big line. Another thing that a few others mentioned is using different variations of a slip bobber or cigar peg to get the bait up out of the mud a little. I do that as well on 50# test, and it works very well.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

*Try Carolina Keepers*

When fishing on the bottom, I fish Carolina rig with 1/2 to 1 oz egg sinker depending on the wind/current conditions. I use 50 lb Spiderwire for my main line. I used to use 25lb mono for leader material. However, I found that you had to re-tie your hook frequently because the knot gets damaged after several fish - particularly when you hook them deep and have to "fish around" for the hook down their throat. Sometimes you will accidentally grab the know rather than the hook. Eventually, the knot will break.

Now, I don't use a leader at all. I slide on my weight, follow it by a Carolina Keeper and tie my hood directly to my 50lb mainline. The Spiderwire is much more resistant to inadvertent damage at the knot and I hardly ever lose a hook now.

When fishing in timber, I strongly recommend the braided line. It allows you to apply pressure and straighten the hook when you get hung. The hook can be bent back into shape. This saves a ton by not losing weights and hooks.


----------

